# 2003 X5 Non-DSP sub/amp question



## Dark5yde (May 15, 2012)

Ok I have done numerous installs on my own vehicles. Just want to make sure i'm doing this right here as i've never messed with a BMW and a stock amp. My question is this...following the directions HERE I can add a peripheral sven2 LOC (which i already have) to the factory non-dsp wiring going to the amp and get the signal to run to my amp and then to my subs. Am I correct in this? I'm not reading anything wrong am I? Just don't want to fry anything. Thank for any help.


----------



## Dark5yde (May 15, 2012)

Well I went ahead and followed the directions and everything worked great. Sounds good too.


----------

